# Stanley 110 and Union 102 Little Clean Ups



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I cleaned these up just cause I felt like it. I'm not going to use either one. I really don't like the fee of either one. But, they were easy clean ups so, get some practice in.

The Stanley has a rubber piece under the blade. Was this common or was the blade supposed to sit directly on the metal support underneath?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> The Stanley has a rubber piece under the blade. Was this common or was the blade supposed to sit directly on the metal support underneath?


I've cleaned up a lot of these and never found a piece of rubber. I would think that would cause chatter, but then I have found leather and paper on wood bodied planes acting as a shim.

I've never seena Union with that type of lateral adjustment. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with Don on the rubber, should be metal to metal and the Union is really cute.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I've cleaned up a lot of these and never found a piece of rubber. I would think that would cause chatter, but then I have found leather and paper on wood bodied planes acting as a shim.
> 
> I've never seena Union with that type of lateral adjustment. It looks pretty cool.


Thats not a lateral, it's a bar to tighten and release the cap, like the wheel on other planes.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

still never seen one.


----------

